# coding "S/p..." in ICD- 9



## adebisihamilton (Dec 30, 2009)

I need some help in coding S/P for ICD-9. For example if the diagnosis has "S/P....." but is not listed in the alphabetic index, how do we code that Dx?
For example: S/p radiation; S/p fracture (hip).


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 30, 2009)

S/P I am assuming meaning status post.  So for a status post hip fx, I am assuming then a V54.x code for healing fx  as for s/p radiation, if the patient is still undergoing chemo tx then it is the active cancer code if not and there is no evidence of disease then it is a V67 for follow up.  There is is no one answer here, it just depends on the reason for the encounter.


----------



## Jacoder (Dec 30, 2009)

In some cases you might be able to use a history code.


----------



## adebisihamilton (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks ladies


----------

